# How to patch hole in duct work and drill new one?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you can bang a coffee can flat (tin snip it to size and remove edges) and drill holes in it and use a rivet gun to attach it. they're cheap enough. for the hole, draw your hole on it, then use a smallish chisel to tap out 'pizza slices', then pull them up like Jughead's hat in the old Archie comics and snip them as round as you can, then tap them back flat. a dremel tool will help finish rounding the hole.

DM


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> you can bang a coffee can flat (tin snip it to size and remove edges) and drill holes in it and use a rivet gun to attach it. they're cheap enough. for the hole, draw your hole on it, then use a smallish chisel to tap out 'pizza slices', then pull them up like Jughead's hat in the old Archie comics and snip them as round as you can, then tap them back flat. a dremel tool will help finish rounding the hole.
> 
> DM


DM has a good economic approach. But if you want a finished look to the patch i would buy a small piece of sheet metal from a hardware cut it to size
and bend the edges flush. 

And you'll need this to make the 3/4" hole.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll go with the sheet metal to cover the hole, although the coffee can idea is certainly economical .

HVAClover, with that bit you show, do I need to use a center punch or something similar first, to get it started?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

well sure, if you want to do it the RIGHT way! sheesh.... with as much as i visit my local hdwr store, they'd just GIVE me a small piece of scrap like that. you may want to go and ask....as you're buying that tool....or take the side from an old computer power supply...that's about the right size. (or similar junk you may have laying around.... be creative!) but i'd run a bead of sealing caulk before you attach it with the pop-rivets.

DM


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

You could purchase one of those sheetrock hole repair kits that utilize sheet metal. I am sure they make a size that will cover a 3"x4" space. Just a thought.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Studly said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I'll go with the sheet metal to cover the hole, although the coffee can idea is certainly economical .
> 
> HVAClover, with that bit you show, do I need to use a center punch or something similar first, to get it started?


It's self starting. Called a step bit. We use them for sheet metal work all the time.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Made by Greenlee for about $50. Wish I could afford those nice tools and a set of KO cutters. My stuff comes from WalMart. I guess I need to charge more $$ :boxing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> Made by Greenlee for about $50. Wish I could afford those nice tools and a set of KO cutters. My stuff comes from WalMart. I guess I need to charge more $$ :boxing:


You can get a step bit for $25-30 at lowes.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> ....or take the side from an old computer power supply...that's about the right size. (or similar junk you may have laying around.... be creative!)


Hey DangerMouse, well my local store wanted $10 for a larger piece of sheet metal than I needed, so in scouting around the house for some scrap metal, I did exactly what you suggested ... took the metal from the bottom of a power supply box from an old PC. Works great, looks pretty good ... thanks for the idea.

Also I found that drill bit pictured above to be pretty pricey, as others have suggested, so I found a hold cutter with auger that attaches to the drill for about $5. It worked fine.

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

You got it don that's the important part.:thumbsup:


----------

